# 2 Metriaclima lombardoi, male and female?



## extranjera (Mar 18, 2010)

I caught two of the ones in my previous post. Each has a large rock pile next to each other at the same end of the pond and most of the fry are also in these rocks. The yellow chases them occasionally but not with much purpose, the blue doesn't chase them. They both seem to measure about 5.5" although in the pond, the blue looks heftier.

Just making sure I have this right, particularly gender. If so, then egg spots don't mean much with these fish, the blue female has 3 and the yellow male only one.

Mr Kenyi





































Mrs. Kenyi














































If this is correct, there are 2 more that have territories next to each other and that look very much like these two. Plus, I think there is one more of the yellow.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Correct.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm no expert on Kenyis, but the blue one looks more like a Met. Esthare male than a Kenyi female. Or, possibly a sub. dominate male?


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Check out the species profile for male and female photos:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=798


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

The blue one is not a kenyi. Either a blue M. estherae male, or a lower-quality or hybrid M. callainos.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

What Sinister said. :thumb:


----------



## extranjera (Mar 18, 2010)

ah ha! So he is a male. He has a clear territory right next to the yellow kenyi male. They take runs at each other occasionally but no real contact. I wonder where the females are that produced all these fry?

Back to catching fish and taking individual pictures. It's not easy in a 24' pond with a lot of big limestone rock in it.


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

well the vent on the blue one is big and looks like a female. but i think it could go either way as a kenyi or a met. esthre.


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

well the vent on the blue one is big and looks like a female. but i think it could go either way as a Metriaclima lombardoi or a Metriaclima callainos


----------

